# Luna Sleeping



## akki88 (May 2, 2009)

We added Luna to our family last saturday and she is a darling. Her full name is Luna Lovegood, and her name really suits her-she is so quirky!

When we got her home I was holding her in my lap and she fell asleep, out of a blanket and deeply. we got some great pics so I thought I'd share them!

Luna sleeping:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/ ... eping1.jpg
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/ ... eping2.jpg
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/ ... eping3.jpg
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/ ... eping4.jpg
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/ ... eping5.jpg

Her waking up:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/ ... ingup1.jpg

Her fully awake:
http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g195/akki818/luna.jpg


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Luna is so cute! 

I love sleeping hedgie pictures


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

She is ADORABLE!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What a pretty little girl! It's so cute when they sleep on their heads like that. :lol:

Inky used to do that too, when he was a baby:
http://inkyhedgie.webs.com/apps/photos/ ... d=15760287


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous! How old is she, she looks so little and young?


----------



## akki88 (May 2, 2009)

she's 7 weeks old. She is small for her age. She is really sweet and has only really huffed at me once. her little ears and nose are what I've fallen in love with.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

aww she is so cute!! My bacon will never sleep in the open like that.. he always has to hide under something to go to sleep.. I wish I could see his little sleepy face hehe


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Luna is too sweet for words!! I must hedgienap her! And Inky-always soooo handsome!!!!!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

TOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Aww! She's gorgeous!


----------

